# Puissance alimentation



## Alexandre.H (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Possédant un iPhone et un iPad, j'aimerais ne pas prendre les deux adaptateurs secteurs lors d'un déplacement. Or, je suppose que celui de l'iPhone est moins puissant, et donc que la recharge de l'iPad sera très lente. Mais si je procède à l'inverse en rechargeant l'iPhone à l'aide de l'adaptateur du iPad, y-a t-il un risque pour la batterie de l'iPhone? J'ai cru comprendre que plus une recharge était rapide, plus cela fatiguer la batterie. Auriez vous des informations à ce sujet?


----------



## thegreatfab (20 Juin 2010)

Salut à toi

Je suis dans le même cas que toi et désormais je n'apporte plus que l'adaptateur de l'iPad pour recharger les deux entités.
Je n'ai pas vu de différence sur les temps de charges.


Cordialement


----------



## macaddicted (20 Juin 2010)

Nos bébés sont équipés de batteries "intelligentes"


----------



## joinman (20 Juin 2010)

Chargeur iPad peut être utilisé sur iPhone mais pas l'inverse (problème d'impédance) :rateau:


----------



## Alexandre.H (21 Juin 2010)

joinman a dit:


> Chargeur iPad peut être utilisé sur iPhone mais pas l'inverse (problème d'impédance) :rateau:



C'est à dire? L'adaptateur de l'iPhone ne sera pas en mesure de charger le iPad? Ou est-ce un problème d'un autre ordre? 
Merci!


----------



## joinman (21 Juin 2010)

Alexandre.H a dit:


> C'est à dire? L'adaptateur de l'iPhone ne sera pas en mesure de charger le iPad? Ou est-ce un problème d'un autre ordre?
> Merci!



L'adaptateur de l'iPhone ne sera pas en mesure de charger le iPad, mais à l'inverse l'adaptateur de l'iPad sera en mesure de charger le iPhone.

Je pensais avoir été clair :rateau:


----------



## Alexandre.H (22 Juin 2010)

joinman a dit:


> L'adaptateur de l'iPhone ne sera pas en mesure de charger le iPad, mais à l'inverse l'adaptateur de l'iPad sera en mesure de charger le iPhone.
> 
> Je pensais avoir été clair :rateau:



Maintenant ça l'est  Merci!


----------



## PHILTI (18 Juillet 2011)

joinman a dit:


> L'adaptateur de l'iPhone ne sera pas en mesure de charger le iPad, mais à l'inverse l'adaptateur de l'iPad sera en mesure de charger le iPhone.
> 
> Je pensais avoir été clair :rateau:



Oui, je viens de me rendre compte que je chargeais mon iPad avec l'alimentation iPhone, d'où la longueur de la charge.

Merci !

PH


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Avec l'adaptateur de l'iphone il est possible de recharger un ipad seulement cela prendra le double du temps (env 6-8h).


----------



## Benjamin875 (11 Septembre 2011)

Vous affirmez donc clairement qu'il n'y aura pas de soucis pour charger l'iPad avec le chargeur d'iPhone ? (à part une durée plus longue).


----------



## Gwen (11 Septembre 2011)

Aucun, je le fais régulièrement pour le mien.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais mon iPhone ne tient plus la charge depuis quelques semaines... Ok, il a 2 ans et demi, donc peut etre aucun rapport, mais depuis mars je le charge avec l'adaptateur de l'ipad 2...


----------

